# Unlimited This Season Hunting Buddy Thread Photos



## windknot

Took Otis out to Prairie Ringneck Farm south of Saginaw for a little tune-up. 

Otis pointed all four pheasants they'd planted, my shooting however, left a lot to be desired. 50%!!!

Otis' First Pheasant Retrieve. Notice the foot hanging out of the mouth - he hasn't quite got the hang of the pheasant yet.


----------



## GSP Gal

humppff. This not enough cover here for a bird....nope. There were two!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Duece22

Father daughter fun run to finish a fun and productive day in the woods. God I love fall!


----------



## shorthair

This is my 9 year old GSP on a woodcock. In about 2.5 hours in the Gladwin area he pointed 10 birds, they flew low and the foliage was thick, so we only bagged one bird. I have a 15 week old that will hunt with him next year, can't wait...


----------



## Steven Rhode

From Sundays hunt!


----------



## Birdsonthebrain

Not a classic picture. Getting the knuckleheads to stand still for a photo was like hearding cats.


----------



## windknot

GSP Gal said:


> humppff. This not enough cover here for a bird....nope. There were two!!! :lol::lol:


As a former police K9 handler and avid foot hunter (always being reminded to trust your dog, not your own senses), I can't TELL you how many times I've mumbled to the dog...........

"I trust you buddy BUT............." and then get made to look like the fool when the bird ERUPTS from right under my feet and then the dog just gives me that look......


----------



## allskater08

We just started hunting this year. He is 8 months old.


----------



## post126

Went out this morning, 2 woodies bagged. Not bad 2 senior citizen dogs.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorthair

windknot said:


> As a former police K9 handler and avid foot hunter (always being reminded to trust your dog, not your own senses), I can't TELL you how many times I've mumbled to the dog...........
> 
> "I trust you buddy BUT............." and then get made to look like the fool when the bird ERUPTS from right under my feet and then the dog just gives me that look......


True. This weekend we were hunting an area I know well. Part of the cover opens up for about an acre of sparse timber, with patches of what looks like plain old grass. I've kicked birds out of here before, but of course, I'm surprised when the dog locks up 10 feet in front of me and three woodcock flush from a tuft of grass no more than 8" tall.
What looks like it couldn't hold a bird should only be confirmed by careful inspection from the dog.


----------



## stagliano

My dog is terrified of the camera so we have to trick him into getting photos. My fiance to this photo last night and we got lucky that he had his back to the camera otherwise he would have taken off to the next county.


----------



## Jay Johnson

My best hunting buddy of the last two decades and the best local grouse hunter I know depicted in better times this past November. 








He just returned yesterday from two weeks of Blue Grouse hunting in MT and at 8PM had a heart attack. He is doing as well as can be expected but I am not sure how much hunting we will be doing together this season.


----------



## Duece22

Grouse eat fruit!


----------



## RecurveRx

I'm sorry to hear that Jay. Best wishes to you, your friend and his family. 

Hunt hard. We don't have as much tome as we think.


----------



## Grouse Seeker

Jay,

Sorry to hear about your buddy's heart attack.

TL


----------



## Jay Johnson

I stopped in at the Hospital to see my hunting buddy Rick and he is doing well and already anticipating when he will be back in the grouse woods. I have to love his spirit!


----------



## Mike McDonald

Jay, I'm sorry for your partner's troubles. He sounds like a great guy from your accounts and from reading his humble words on his web site. Good Luck and Good Health to both of you. macvet51 PS Tom Prawdzick told me that the dog that Dave got from him is one of the best grouse dogs he has seen.


----------



## Jay Johnson

Mac:

Yeah he is a great guy. Interesting to hear about the young dog Sadie that Dave got from Rick's last litter. Rick hunts a littermate named Jenny. She too is good dog but as a three year old she plays second fiddle to my older and more experienced Meg. I imagine that within a couple years she will take over the top dog spot in our string as she will be coming into her prime and Meg will be on her way out. 

I have not been able to hunt much this year. Did get out for an hour early this morning and had 4 grouse and 2 woodcock and had points on every bird. I'm getting a little soft in terms of killing. The last two grouse gave me lay ups and I didn't even shoot. Not even sure why.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Hannah and I with a handful of feathers...


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Nice to see you out in the grouse woods again Jay.


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Jay Johnson said:


> I stopped in at the Hospital to see my hunting buddy Rick and he is doing well and already anticipating when he will be back in the grouse woods. I have to love his spirit!


That's good news Jay give Rick our good mojo from Michigan.


----------



## GSP Gal

My dog will keep me now.  

She did a fabulous job for me toay. Two broods, a couple of singles, and I finally dumped one for her. 

I also shot the hell out of a popple today. Missed a easy double, the first two birds got up...then nothing. She's still on point. Number three and four get up, in the clear, I swing and put one shot at each one. 

I think I need an autoloader....or lessons....or the cataract removed...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## k9wernet

GSP Gal said:


> I also shot the hell out of a popple today.


Same here. Had a nice right to left crossing shot on a woody in open cover. Took my time with it, swung my gun... and chopped a tree in half, two feet off my barrel. Top part almost fell on me.

My buddy asked if I wanted my picture taken with it.

KW


----------



## Jay Johnson

2ESRGR8 said:


> That's good news Jay give Rick our good mojo from Michigan.


Thanks Scott. Rick and I are quite a pair. Rick has the heart issues and my central nervous system is short circuiting! As an 80 year-old friend says, "you can't be a ***** if you are going to grow old". We will never be the threat to the grouse we once where but that's ok, our dogs still love us!

Take care,

Jay


----------



## GSP Gal

k9wernet said:


> Same here. Had a nice right to left crossing shot on a woody in open cover. Took my time with it, swung my gun... and chopped a tree in half, two feet off my barrel. Top part almost fell on me.
> 
> My buddy asked if I wanted my picture taken with it.
> 
> KW


Priceless. You shoulda.


----------



## Merimac

Jay, I am sorry to hear about Rick. I was near the area I saw you guys last year and wondered if I would run into you again. You can tell Rick that that spot seems to have less birds than last year. Maybe that will make him feel better. If you ever want to run dogs let me know. 

Ben


----------



## 2ESRGR8




----------



## Dave Medema

I was headed back home and texting the Man/Myth/Legend to see if he was in the woods near me. I had a cooler of cold beers and willing to share if we could hook up. As the texting is going back and forth, I pulled in to a quickie/recon spot and put Kona on the ground. As I was walking thru the woods, still texting back and forth with Fritz ( I know it's against the law to text and hunt but this was just a quickie recon hunt on my way home), I hear the beeper, put my phone away for a few minutes, walk up and shoot this bird. Kona has even decided to become a retriever this week. Every grouse shot over him was retrieved to hand. Weird, he's 5 yo and just decided to do it. The recon was successful, this spot is now on my maps, and I sipped a Molsen while Kona got his drinks. All good here.


----------



## kellyM87

My llew sage, and my boyfriend Andy. They got to enjoy the weekend hunting while I sat in class. There would be more birds if he AA a better shot 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## k9wernet

Wanted to post up some pictures of the guys I hunted with yesterday, and still plan to as soon as my camera recovers from that ordeal...

But here's a picture I snapped after we got home:










(just let me know when you're sick of pictures of my kids )

KW


----------



## Mike McDonald

Last Wednesday.


----------



## BIGSP

My first ever limit. 4 shot over points from my young pointer and 1 wild flush.


----------



## Mike McDonald

What the h happened to my picture? I finally think I learn how to post pics and this happens. mac


----------



## Steelheadfred

BIGSP said:


> My first ever limit. 4 shot over points from my young pointer and 1 wild flush.



Those dead birds are not in line with the spirit of this thread BIGSP, and if they are your hunting buddies, well, your gonna need some new ones cause well they are dead.

Congrats Buddy! I am happy for you!


----------



## Steelheadfred

Mike McDonald said:


> What the h happened to my picture? I finally think I learn how to post pics and this happens. mac


 

I hacked your account and will try this for you.


----------



## kek25

BIGSP said:


> My first ever limit. 4 shot over points from my young pointer and 1 wild flush.


Limit was changed to 4 this year.:16suspect














































:lol: Congrats!


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Mike McDonald said:


> What the h happened to my picture? I finally think I learn how to post pics and this happens. mac


I see it mac, still toting the Gold label eh?


----------



## BIGSP

Steelheadfred said:


> Those dead birds are not in line with the spirit of this thread BIGSP, and if they are your hunting buddies, well, your gonna need some new ones cause well they are dead.
> 
> Congrats Buddy! I am happy for you!


I tried getting a good picture of the dog in there but she was almost as jazzed as me. Lol


----------



## GSP Gal

BIGSP- Congrats on the limit!!


----------



## Mike McDonald

2ESRGR8 said:


> I see it mac, still toting the Gold label eh?


 
I carried it one day shot for s but still got 2. Back to the Browning until I can afford a BUL. mac


----------



## FindTheBird

Congrats Brent, sounds like that youngster of your's is turning into quite the bird machine!


----------



## Lloydboy

kek25 said:


> Limit was changed to 4 this year.:16suspect
> 
> :lol: Congrats!



I see five birds on the tail gate...


----------



## kek25

Lloydboy said:


> I see five birds on the tail gate...


 
Exactly. Don't tell the DNR.


----------



## BIGSP

FindTheBird said:


> Congrats Brent, sounds like that youngster of your's is turning into quite the bird machine!


Thanks Mike. BTW, congrats to you and Lady that is awesome! I need to see her run one of her pups might be in my future. I'm pretty happy with my little pointer pup, if she'd only hunt dead better she'd be perfect. 

KEK, you made me look you SOB. lol


----------



## kek25

BIGSP said:


> . .KEK, you made me look you SOB. lol


 
:lol: Congrats again, Brent! Nice accomplishment.


----------



## Unregistered4

Newest hunting buddy, Otis checking out some road kill.










The bird dogs, from left to right, Gwen, Nash, Deputy and Emma's nose in the background.










Yes, Im very limited on dog power.










Ended up selling the best one though, to a guy I know...that's not to bright. (I'll be dropping the black wonder dog off at his place sometime during the night this week)










A couple bull*******s and their dogs.










Off to a great season so far, hope it continues.

Brian.


----------



## Steelheadfred

An oldie but a goodie, peace to all.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

When hes not miss behaving.


----------



## GSP Gal

Unregistered4 said:


> Newest hunting buddy, Otis checking out some road kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird dogs, from left to right, Gwen, Nash, Deputy and Emma's nose in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Im very limited on dog power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up selling the best one though, to a guy I know...that's not to bright. (I'll be dropping the black wonder dog off at his place sometime during the night this week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple bull*******s and their dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a great season so far, hope it continues.
> 
> Brian.


When I look at that picture Brian, Cat lady comes to mind....:lol::lol:

Looks like fun times.


----------



## bluebill

Great day in the woods. First grouse.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buddwiser

Brian....should you have a sudden brain fart and decide to sell Otis, I'll cross over to the dark side and buy the little guy. My wifes fear of a house full of long dog hair be damned.:lol:


----------



## Unregistered4

Enough with the camera...lets go!










Okay...we'll get going big boy.










Can't leave without a "good-luck kiss" on the noggin.










Emma pointing a woodcock.










Another one.










Otis's first taste of feathers (thank goodness for road kill....lol)










Brian.


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Unregistered4 said:


> Otis's first taste of feathers (thank goodness 2ESRGR8 can shoot those things flying because I sure cannot.....lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian.


 Fixed.


----------



## GSP Gal

I blame Crosswind for this wild crazy bird dog. I was on the phone this am, and the work "bird" was heard. Her eyes cracked open...

Thinkin' I need to take the dog out to lunch for a couple of hours.:lol:


----------



## D-squared

2ESRGR8 said:


> Fixed.


 
Thanks Scott Thats clears it up
Don


----------



## Mike McDonald




----------



## Mike McDonald

Look out world. I got an I phone and it seems I've learned to post pictures. mac


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Now work on posing your buddies better. 
Can't hardly see the pooch all crated up.


----------



## Dave Medema

Mike McDonald said:


> Look out world. I got an I phone and it seems I've learned to post pictures. mac


...and with that Iphone purchase, Mr. Jobs figured the last man in the modern world finally bought one of his products and called it quits. His work is done. 

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Mike McDonald

Dave, It took me 3 tries to pass the smart phone test and I had to cheat to pass it then. mac


----------



## k9wernet

And the best thing about these iPhone photos is that they'll post GPS coordinates in the metadata! Looks like we've got a fast track to Mac's hot spots! 

KW


----------



## Mike McDonald

k9wernet said:


> And the best thing about these iPhone photos is that they'll post GPS coordinates in the metadata! Looks like we've got a fast track to Mac's hot spots!
> 
> KW


metadata??? wth Kev, you don't need gps coordinates, I'll tell you exactly where I shot those birds, right at the cat's eye. mac


----------



## upnut

Greg took a break from his studies at LSSU to join us in the Hiawatha, this was one of the highlights.










I think the bird snuck off as I was digging out the cell phone and snapping a pic, but the adrenaline was flowing!

Scott B.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

2ESRGR8 said:


> Nice to see you out in the grouse woods again Jay.


 
Thanks, Blood! Feels good to be home again...:coolgleam


----------



## Flash01

BIGSP said:


> My first ever limit. 4 shot over points from my young pointer and 1 wild flush.


 
Congrats!


----------



## SwampSitter

1st connection of season late September


----------



## SwampSitter

3 woodies and a grouse right b/f they went on the grill.....


----------



## HUNT-N-FISH 87

Only two birds of the weekend. ...wow was it hot!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mudbat2128

One from Friday morning, Before the big cool down.


----------



## 88luneke

From left: Me (Aaron), my Father Paul, Corey, Dan and his Brittany "Pip"

Bird camp this year in Pigeon River Country - Was a pretty productive weekend, over 30 flushes between 4 or 5 hunts, only 3 grouse flushes as we couldn't get into them, but could hear them drumming a bit. The heat played a toll on all of us, was able to hunt in the early morning and late evening - but most importantly I got to hunt with my Dad for the first time in 5 years. 

Needless to say next year's bird camp has already been planned


----------



## TheDr.

Not exactly a back up point but not bad for two young pups. The lighter one is 2 years old and the dark one is 8 months old.


----------



## Steelheadfred

The wolverine

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northwinsetter

This young 16 month old (Chester) may be gong to a new home tomorrow but I'll always remember our last hunt...his first grouse.... easiest shot I've ever had. Thanks for the fun times Chester!


----------



## Dave Medema

Steelheadfred said:


> The wolverine


Red Dawn?


----------



## colvinch

I was actually able to get to the U.P. last weekend and did a little bit of hunting with my best bud


----------



## WestCoastHunter

colvinch said:


> I was actually able to get to the U.P. last weekend and did a little bit of hunting with my best bud


Damn rescue dogs. 

(Nicely done)


----------



## colvinch

WestCoastHunter said:


> Damn rescue dogs.
> 
> (Nicely done)



Thanks, I had a great time, I know the dog did because he has been sleeping since we left on monday


----------



## HUNT-N-FISH 87

First WC limit.....and the pup had his first wild bird retrieve......another good weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FindTheBird

colvinch said:


> I was actually able to get to the U.P. last weekend and did a little bit of hunting with my best bud


Very nice! Missed you guys at the AARGS fun hunt this year.

Here's a shot and a miss on a grouse with my young'un Lady.

My pup is about 2/3 from the left side of the screen about midway between top & bottom. The bird ran out front about 30 yards and I'm between the dog and the bird. Between training and hunting, she's had 15 broke grouse finds this Fall including this one.


----------



## GameTracker

view from the top:


----------



## Northbound

Jack was working a cover and snap! locked up on point.
Long story short I made a short loop in front of him the grouse flushed behind us. That's my fault 
We're new at this and still have a bit more to learn.


----------



## Mike McDonald

Northbound said:


> Jack was working a cover and snap! locked up on point.
> Long story short I made a short loop in front of him the grouse flushed behind us. That's my fault
> We're new at this and still have a bit more to learn.


Wrap his tail. mac


----------



## GSP Gal

Atta girl Connie!!!

Nice story and beautiful pictures Kevin!!


----------



## Jay Johnson

My hunting partner of the past couple decades. A very knowledgeable and incredibly effective grouse hunter. Most of what I know about finding and shooting grouse is the result of his tutoring.


----------



## RecurveRx

Though this pup tried me a bit in the early season, over the past couple weeks he's started to turn into a pretty good grouse finding buddy. Here he is with one from this morning. The morning sun kinda washed the picture, darned Iphones...


----------



## WestCoastHunter

RecurveRx said:


> Though this pup tried me a bit in the early season, over the past couple weeks he's started to turn into a pretty good grouse finding buddy. Here he is with one from this morning. The morning sun kinda washed the picture, darned Iphones...


Nice

Buy a Droid.


----------



## FindTheBird

RecurveRx said:


> Though this pup tried me a bit in the early season, over the past couple weeks he's started to turn into a pretty good grouse finding buddy. Here he is with one from this morning. The morning sun kinda washed the picture, darned Iphones...


 Looking damn good! Can't wait to get him and his sister on the ground.


----------



## Firemedic

Nice pictures fellas.


----------



## Jay Johnson

I like this photo from yesterdays hunt. 

Rick and Ray are admiring a big drummer they just killed over Meg's point and in the background, Meg has already found another bird and has stacked up.

Rick calls her a bird finding machine.


----------



## Duece22

Happy 8th birthday to my dog Deuce. He handled his birds like a champ as typical on his birthday today.


----------



## windknot

I'm so proud of Otis - his first "combat dump".

A dad couldn't be prouder!!!!!


----------



## spotdog14

I figure I would throw some pictures up after I got back from my trip to SD.


----------



## k9wernet

Looks like an AWESOME trip Spotdog!

Now don't take this the wrong way... but are you that guy from "The Amazing Race?"


----------



## Steelheadfred

A fitting end to the season with the good Doctor.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jay Johnson

Lot's of this today!


----------



## k9wernet

Great pictures guys (said with a great deal of jealousy ). I have to work this weekend so it looks like my early season is over. Baby's due in December so it's possible that my 2011 is more or less in the books. Keep posting the pictures.... I'll deal with it! 

KW


----------



## Steelheadfred

I'm working too Kev,maybe out tomorrow, but the woods are going to be a giant mess of people for the remainder of the season 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## k9wernet

Steelheadfred said:


> the woods are going to be a giant mess of people for the remainder of the season


Are you talking about the next two days?

I don't think I've ever seen another bird hunter in December.


----------



## GSP Gal

Got out all day. Moved 12 birds, scratched down a couple. 

Highlights of the day....I am thrilled with Schatzie's last three birds. Pinned them tight, and I missed 2 of the 3. Bad Mom. :lol::lol::lol:

I thought one was a porkie, it was holding so tight, and she was zero'd right in on it. When it flushed, I had a heart attack..

Last walk down the trail, almost to the close of shooting hours, she is on the edge of a bog, and I hear someone say, "I am in a blind in front of you" Schatzie started barking at him in the deer blind...sorry bud, she didn't know people hang out in trees..

I got her out of there as quickly and quietly as we could. TONS of deer hunters today, camps set up all over, so thinking we are done too.


----------



## Steven Rhode

Last weekend before deer season!


----------

